# Sierra Nevada Spring Break Herf - Chico, CA



## dwhitacre

*I want to invite you to a Herf to be remembered!!!*

*On March 15, 2008 - I want us to begin with a tour of the Sierra Nevada Brewery in my hometown of Chico. 
See their website for details about guided tours and directions: http://www.sierranevada.com/*

*After the Tour we will enjoy lunch at the Brewery.*

*Following lunch we can visit downtown Chico as well as my B&M, Bidwell Cigar, Inc. and then spend the remaining part of the day and evening Herfing at my house.*:ss

_*Tour to begin at approximately 12:30 pm and the rest will be at our leisure.*_


----------



## bobarian

Sounds very cool D. We discussed this today at the mini herf. Its on the calendar!


----------



## Ratters

I'll try and be there. I might bail at dinner time to go visit my brother though.


----------



## dwhitacre

bobarian said:


> Sounds very cool D. We discussed this today at the mini herf. Its on the calendar!





Ratters said:


> I'll try and be there. I might bail at dinner time to go visit my brother though.


This is so cool!!!

Ratters you can invite your brother, if you want! I totally understand if you need to leave at any point!

Let's get a list going if it isn't too early in the game.

1) Darrell (me)
2) Bob
3) Steve


----------



## gamayrouge

I just put in my request for time off at work so we'll see what happens...

:fingers crossed:


----------



## Darrell

Danielle and I will be there.


----------



## partagaspete

Your picture of the outside of the brewery brought back a flood of memories. Me and my friends use to go up there once every other month to pick up homebrew supplies and stop there for lunch and a couple beers. Those were some good times.

Enjoy the HERF! Wish I could join ya'

T


----------



## Darrell

Nevermind, I have to work that day. Sorry, have fun. :tu


----------



## jjefrey

I should be there, barring any unexpected work issues.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Sierra Nevada is my favorite pale ale hands down! I won't be there but I'll have a bottle or two tonight anyway!

MCS


----------



## Benzopyrene

I would so come to this if I had the time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ratters

Oh crap, I'm out. Just remembered I have school that Saturday.


----------



## dwhitacre

Darrell said:


> Nevermind, I have to work that day. Sorry, have fun. :tu





Ratters said:


> Oh crap, I'm out. Just remembered I have school that Saturday.


Nooooo!!!

Dude's I'm bummed!!!

If too many back out maybe I need to change the date???


----------



## Ratters

Knock it back a week and I'm there. :tu


----------



## Darrell

I work every Saturday.


----------



## gamayrouge

I got the 15th approved. Down like Charlie Brown!


----------



## dwhitacre

gamayrouge said:


> I got the 15th approved. Down like Charlie Brown!


So far it looks like it will be:
Me (other Darrell)
Bob
Tam
Jeff


----------



## jjefrey

dwhitacre said:


> So far it looks like it will be:
> Me (other Darrell)
> Bob
> Tam
> Jeff


Looks like Steve and Darrell are out. What about Eric?

.


----------



## CigarGal

This looks doable for me...I will PM Richard(Tzaddi) and maybe we can carpool.


----------



## bobarian

CigarGal said:


> This looks doable for me...I will PM Richard(Tzaddi) and maybe we can carpool.


Woohoo!!!! Its about time we coaxed you and Richard out of the woods!!!
Will be great to meet you CigarGal! :bl


----------



## weak_link

I got the green light as well so I'll be there as well. 

And M.O.B.D., I have something I think you'll enjoy. I'm 93.4% sure you haven 't had this smoke but I could be wrong. :ss:cb


----------



## dwhitacre

This who I think is coming:

Me (other Darrell)
My wife (Heather)
Bob
Tam
Jeff
CigarGal
Richard?


If I missed anybody let me know!!!

PS It will be nice to meet you CigarGal!!!


----------



## jjefrey

dwhitacre said:


> This who I think is coming:
> 
> Me (other Darrell)
> My wife (Heather)
> Bob
> Tam
> Jeff
> CigarGal
> Richard?
> 
> If I missed anybody let me know!!!
> 
> PS It will be nice to meet you CigarGal!!!


Eric said he's comming as well.


----------



## dwhitacre

dwhitacre said:


> This who I think is coming:
> 
> Me (other Darrell)
> My wife (Heather)
> Bob
> Tam
> Jeff
> CigarGal
> Eric
> Richard?
> 
> If I missed anybody let me know!!!
> 
> PS It will be nice to meet you CigarGal!!!


Sorry!!!


----------



## gamayrouge

sweet!


----------



## dwhitacre

dwhitacre said:


> *I want to invite you to a Herf to be remembered!!!*
> 
> *On March 15, 2008 - I want us to begin with a tour of the Sierra Nevada Brewery in my hometown of Chico.
> See their website for details about guided tours and directions: http://www.sierranevada.com/*
> 
> *After the Tour we will enjoy lunch at the Brewery.*
> 
> *Following lunch we can visit downtown Chico as well as my B&M, Bidwell Cigar, Inc. and then spend the remaining part of the day and evening Herfing at my house.*:ss
> 
> _*Tour to begin at approximately 12:30 pm and the rest will be at our leisure.*_


I would love for as many BOTL and SOTL to attend this as possible. I know that some will not be able to make it on March 15th. Therefore, I am extending this out for people that may want to continue the Herf on Sunday. There is a lot to see and do in Chico.

For those who wish to Herf on Sunday, March 16th - I am opening my home and hospitality for an extended day.:tu


----------



## CigarGal

This looks like it will work for me. We have to be in Sacramento on Friday morning so we can then head on up to Chico Sat. morning. Richard has other plans that weekend but I am bringing my partner to the tour and lunch then she will probably go shopping while we hit the B&M. I'll contact you closer to the time for directions and such.


----------



## gamayrouge

CigarGal said:


> This looks like it will work for me. We have to be in Sacramento on Friday morning so we can then head on up to Chico Sat. morning. Richard has other plans that weekend but I am bringing my partner to the tour and lunch then she will probably go shopping while we hit the B&M. I'll contact you closer to the time for directions and such.


yay!


----------



## dwhitacre

CigarGal said:


> This looks like it will work for me. We have to be in Sacramento on Friday morning so we can then head on up to Chico Sat. morning. Richard has other plans that weekend but I am bringing my partner to the tour and lunch then she will probably go shopping while we hit the B&M. I'll contact you closer to the time for directions and such.


That sounds great Marianne!!! I'll PM everyone once we get closer to the date.:tu


----------



## Darrell

Count Danielle and I in. Mike is covering me on Sat, so I can go. :tu


----------



## Darrell

Don't forget to include Tam's girlfriend aka his hand when factoring in guests. :bn


----------



## doctorcue

Darrell... you're crazy!

I am supposed to work that weekend so I'm out. If anything changes I'll let you know. Otherwise drink & smoke up!


----------



## Darrell

So, are their some decent motels near you or the brewery, OB? Danielle and I are going to stay the night.


----------



## dwhitacre

Darrell said:


> So, are their some decent motels near you or the brewery, OB? Danielle and I are going to stay the night.


I will send PMs to anyone wanting information about the area.


----------



## gamayrouge

Darrell said:


> Don't forget to include Tam's girlfriend aka his hand when factoring in guests. :bn


Shhh.. not so loud. Your sister will get jealous!


----------



## Darrell

Danielle won't be able to make it, I'll be there though. Anyone know a motel I can stay in, near the brewery/Darrell's?


----------



## Ratters

Ok, I'm in.


----------



## bobarian

Ratters said:


> Ok, I'm in.


Duuuude!!!!!:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Deucer

Dang you guys, I was silently rooting for a date change, but it looks like most everyone else is in... I'm out. Thanks for the invite Darrell. I'll have to catch the next one.


----------



## Ratters

Deucer said:


> Dang you guys, I was silently rooting for a date change, but it looks like most everyone else is in... I'm out. Thanks for the invite Darrell. I'll have to catch the next one.


Tell ya what, we'll do my house the following weekend.


----------



## dwhitacre

I will be PMing this week! To get a final head count and find out who needs additional information.

Looks like we may have a nice crowd!:tu


----------



## Ratters

I'll probably head up early and visit my brother then meet up with you guys. I'm going to have to bail around 10 or so and come home cause of the doggies. Glad I'm gonna be able to make it though. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Ratters said:


> I'll probably head up early and visit my brother then meet up with you guys. I'm going to have to bail around 10 or so and come home cause of the doggies. Glad I'm gonna be able to make it though. :tu


Glad your coming!!!:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Let me get an idea who is coming! Let's take roll:

1) Darrell (the other)











.


----------



## CigarGal

1) Darrell (the other)
2) Cigargal(Mariane and Lynn)


----------



## bobarian

1) Darrell (the other)
2) Cigargal(Mariane and Lynn)
3) Bob

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## gamayrouge

1) Darrell (the other)
2) Cigargal(Mariane and Lynn)
3) Bob
4) Tam


----------



## Joan

1) Darrell (the other)
2) Cigargal(Mariane and Lynn)
3) Bob
4) Tam
5) Joan (on the wee motorcycle)(if Siskyou weather is as beautiful and WARM as it is today)


----------



## jjefrey

1) Darrell (the other)
2) Cigargal(Mariane and Lynn)
3) Bob
4) Tam
5) Joan (on the wee motorcycle)(if Siskyou weather is as beautiful and WARM as it is today)
6) Jeff


----------



## dwhitacre

1) Darrell (the other)
2) Cigargal(Mariane and Lynn)
3) Bob
4) Tam
5) Joan (on the wee motorcycle)(if Siskyou weather is as beautiful and WARM as it is today)
6) Jeff
7) Heather


----------



## Ratters

1) Darrell (the other)
2) Cigargal(Mariane and Lynn)
3) Bob
4) Tam
5) Joan (on the wee motorcycle)(if Siskyou weather is as beautiful and WARM as it is today)
6) Jeff
7) Heather
8) Steve


----------



## CigarGal

Joan!!!

Coming to our NorCal Herf?? Wow-looks like more gals than guys are making this one. I hope the weather holds.


----------



## dwhitacre

CigarGal said:


> Joan!!!
> 
> Coming to our NorCal Herf?? Wow-looks like more gals than guys are making this one. I hope the weather holds.


Forecast so far says partly cloudy!!!

SOLT can only brighten things up!!!


----------



## Darrell

I haven't decided if I am coming. It's a long ass drive and I don't really feel like falling asleep and crashing my new Mustang. :hn


----------



## dwhitacre

Darrell said:


> I haven't decided if I am coming. It's a long ass drive and I don't really feel like falling asleep and crashing my new Mustang. :hn


I don't want you doing that either! Can you car pool?

I know some of the other guys were talking about staying at a motel and going back the next day!

Just a thought!:2


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> I don't want you doing that either! Can you car pool?
> 
> I know some of the other guys were talking about staying at a motel and going back the next day!
> 
> Just a thought!:2


No brothers near me are going. So if I come it's solo. Weeee.


----------



## FEAR

Sierra Nevada is one of my favorite brewery's. I just can't get enough of the stuff around here. I read in popular mechanics or popular science that they self sufficient. Meaning they use solar and hydrogen to power their plant. I thought that was pretty cool, and well if I have to knock a few more back to support them so be it.


----------



## dwhitacre

FEAR said:


> Sierra Nevada is one of my favorite brewery's. I just can't get enough of the stuff around here. I read in popular mechanics or popular science that they self sufficient. Meaning they use solar and hydrogen to power their plant. I thought that was pretty cool, and well if I have to knock a few more back to support them so be it.


You driving or flying to the Herf???:r


----------



## Ratters

Hey Darrell, I'm leaving here around 9ish on Saturday and leaving Chico around 10pm or so putting me back here around 12-12:30. You are welcome to ride with me and sleep on the drive back or crash at my place till you feel comfortable driving home.


----------



## Joan

CigarGal said:


> Joan!!!
> 
> Coming to our NorCal Herf?? Wow-looks like more gals than guys are making this one. I hope the weather holds.


*GIRL'S TEAM ROCKS! :ss*

Dug out my cold weather riding stuff last night and remembered my heated jacket liner is on loan... dag! That one piece of gear is worth its weight in Unobtainium. We'll see if it returns in time before the Herf.

685 miles/11 hours... probably arrive about dinner time. With the finest helmet hair.


----------



## weak_link

1) Darrell (the other)
2) Cigargal(Mariane and Lynn)
3) Bob
4) Tam
5) Joan (on the wee motorcycle)(if Siskyou weather is as beautiful and WARM as it is today)
6) Jeff
7) Heather
8) Steve
9) Eric


----------



## FEAR

dwhitacre said:


> You driving or flying to the Herf???:r


I'll be using their wormhole. I'll be there and back before I even decided go. I kind of wondered where all this beer came from.LOL:r

Have a great time guys. I have to make a pilgrimage soon!!


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Hey Darrell, I'm leaving here around 9ish on Saturday and leaving Chico around 10pm or so putting me back here around 12-12:30. You are welcome to ride with me and sleep on the drive back or crash at my place till you feel comfortable driving home.


Thanks Steve. I appreciate that, I will talk with Danielle and let her know I might do that and get with you in a few days. Thanks again, that's really cool of you. I can make it too Vacaville in around an hour and change. You do live in Vacaville right? :r


----------



## CigarGal

What's for dinner


----------



## cigarwife

Hey Everyone,
Incase he didn't tell you, Darrell is out of town until Sunday and I don't think he'll have access to a computer. If anyone needs info before that...hotel info if you are thinking about staying up here, etc you can PM me.

I'm looking forward to meeting all of you! :tu


----------



## Darrell

cigarwife said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting all of you! :tu


I'm looking forward to your cookies. :r

and meeting you, maybe. :bn


----------



## Joan

Darrell said:


> I'm looking forward to your cookies. :r
> 
> and meeting you, maybe. :bn


Mmmmm... cookies! 8-d

I scored an heated jacket liner, YESSSSS! This will be a plus ride to see everyone and HERF!


----------



## tzaddi

Joan and I where just having a private discussion (PM ) and I was saying, "How great is that! A town named after one of the Marx Brothers!"










Kind of like a Kevin Bacon degrees of separation deal, what with Graucho being one of the patron saints of cigars and now you guys are going to have a Herf there!


----------



## Darrell

1) Darrell (the other)
2) Cigargal(Mariane and Lynn)
3) Bob
4) Tam
5) Joan (on the wee motorcycle)(if Siskyou weather is as beautiful and WARM as it is today)
6) Jeff
7) Heather
8) Steve
9) Eric
10) Mean Darrell

:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Looks like we are getting a good crowd of people!:tu

PM Cigarwife for any hotel information!


----------



## Joan

dwhitacre said:


> Looks like we are getting a good crowd of people!:tu
> 
> PM Cigarwife for any hotel information!


W0000T!

I'm ready yesterday. 

Also, my buddy and our fellow Club Stogian, Nic T, may also ride down. We'll see how it all shakes out next week. :tu


----------



## Darrell

T-shirts are up. I had issues with a local printer. He wanted a 25 shirt minimum at $15 a piece. No thanks.

http://www.printfection.com/babotls


----------



## Darrell

Is it HERF time yet? I cannot wait. I'm going to see if my boss will give me some Vedados to take from the tasting on Friday. :tu


----------



## Ratters

Hey, I do accept Camach Diploma Maduros in place of gas money. :ss

I must say I'm really looking forward to this, though my Sunday is gonna suck studying for my final.


----------



## jjefrey

I was checking online for the brewery menu. It's not posted but the write up for the restaurant sounds pretty tasty.:dr

http://www.sierranevada.com/taproom/taproom.html

.


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Hey, I do accept Camach Diploma Maduros in place of gas money. :ss
> 
> I must say I'm really looking forward to this, though my Sunday is gonna suck studying for my final.


I thought you wanted lunch? Now you want lunch and cigars?

Greedy ass mofo. :r

JK


----------



## CigarGal

Ratters said:


> Hey, I do accept Camach Diploma Maduros in place of gas money. :ss
> 
> I must say I'm really looking forward to this, though my Sunday is gonna suck studying for my final.


The day after a herf is always sucky


----------



## Darrell

CigarGal said:


> The day after a herf is always sucky


No doubt. I always wake up with the worst nicotine headache.


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> No doubt. I always wake up with the worst nicotine headache.


Lightweight! :bn


----------



## Ratters

Ha, after seven cigars at the last her I woke up and had two more. :ss

Hey Bob, are you Jeff and Eric caravaning up with Darrell and I, or are you guys blazing your own trail? You're welcome to ride up with but as I said I gotta take off around 10 or so.

And Darrell, [DarthVader]Pray I don't alter it any further.[/DarthVader]

:chk


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> Lightweight! :bn


:r

That was a joke, as too poke fun at some of the guys who bitched about it in one of the other HERF threads. I guess I should have made that clear. :fu


----------



## dwhitacre

Ok. Things are getting finalized.:tu

The weather is supoosed to be 50% chance of rain, so dress appropriately. I have chairs, they're the metal kind so if you need to be comfortable bring your own (please). We will herf after lunch. I was thinking of BBQ for dinner but if the weather is crappy we may want to order some pizzas (which makes it easier than bringing meat and fixin's).

Bring whatever you want to snack on. I have beer, port, wines of every variety and other hard drinks. What kind of Rootbeer is Ratter's drinking?

I will provide addresses, phone numbers and other information in a PM to everyone who signed up.:tu

I am so ready to Herf!!!:chk


PS - Is Kondour coming up?


----------



## Darrell

So, how much is that 14 double shots of beer sampler thingy? I'll be having one of those, or 3. :r:bn


----------



## gamayrouge

dwhitacre said:


> I have chairs, they're the metal kind so if you need to be comfortable bring your own (please).


Maybe I'll go pick this up before I come over and leave it there when I go home. :r

http://chico.craigslist.org/fur/598069204.html


----------



## dwhitacre

There like 8 bucks!!!???:tu



Darrell said:


> So, how much is that 14 double shots of beer sampler thingy? I'll be having one of those, or 3. :r:bn


----------



## Ratters

OK Darrell, trains leaving my house around 9ish which should put us up there around 11-11:30ish to get the lay of the land. :tu


----------



## Darrell

I trust you all know Steve, my chauffeur. :r

:bn


----------



## jjefrey

Darrell said:


> I trust you all know Steve, my chauffeur. :r
> 
> :bn


Better watch out. Steve told me it was Cash, Grass or Ass. And we all know your broke and don't smoke grass.:r

.


----------



## Darrell

jjefrey said:


> Better watch out. Steve told me it was Cash, Grass or Ass. And we all know your broke and don't smoke grass.:r


I've been turning tricks to get the money, I don't want to have to sleep with Steve for a ride.

......again.

:r:r:r:r:r:r

u u u


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> I've been turning tricks to get the money, I don't want to have to sleep with Steve for a ride.
> 
> ......again.


Tam is not going to be happy. :r:r:r

Is it Saturday?:chk


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> I've been turning tricks to get the money, I don't want to have to sleep with Steve for a ride.
> 
> ......again.
> 
> :r:r:r:r:r:r
> 
> u u u


Yeah, I'd rather have smokes than go through that again. :hn

:chk


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Yeah, I'd rather have smokes than go through that again. :hn
> 
> :chk


Hey man, you were the best 5 seconds of my life. :r

u


----------



## dwhitacre

Darrell or Tam (or both),

I do not have an adequate ashtray. Could one of you please bring a Big Stinky (and I do refer to the Ashtray Brand not Kondour after a Herf).:r

With much appreciation!!!:tu


----------



## Darrell

I will bring my big stinky. It's a BABOTL's staple, it's been around since the 1st HERF. :tu


----------



## bobarian

Steve has one too, in case Tam is wearing his as a hat.:dr:dr:dr:hn


----------



## CigarGal

Sounds like plenty so I won't pack mine. We are on the road this morning and I will see ya'll Saturday.


----------



## Joan

CigarGal said:


> Sounds like plenty so I won't pack mine. We are on the road this morning and I will see ya'll Saturday.


The Herf Bus travels with its own LGC ashtray, but right now it's looking more like this will be a solo bike trip for me.... and the RAIN!!! What is up with THAT?!

Spent 10+ rain hours once riding south from Alaska through BC and that was the _last_ time.


----------



## Darrell

Is it HERF time yet?

I will be bringing Cremosas for anyone interested. :r:bn


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> Is it HERF time yet?


:chk:chk:chk



Darrell said:


> I will be bringing Cremosas for anyone interested. :r:bn


:fu


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> :fu


I presume you would like 2 then?


----------



## weak_link

I'm totally healthy for the first time in weeks and looking forward to this in a big way. :tu 

:ss:cb


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> I presume you would like 2 then?


Is Hoax coming? I hear they taste like Cubans!!!


----------



## dwhitacre

It's the twang!!! Without the "t"!!!:r



weak_link said:


> Is Hoax coming? I hear they taste like Cubans!!!


----------



## CigarGal

Joan said:


> The Herf Bus travels with its own LGC ashtray, but right now it's looking more like this will be a solo bike trip for me.... and the RAIN!!! What is up with THAT?!
> 
> Spent 10+ rain hours once riding south from Alaska through BC and that was the _last_ time.


We drove to Sacramento today and no rain-hope it holds off for a couple more days.


----------



## Darb85

man i wish i could do this


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> It's the twang!!! Without the "t"!!!:r


That's your favorite flavor. :r


----------



## bobarian

CigarGal said:


> Sounds like plenty so I won't pack mine. We are on the road this morning and I will see ya'll Saturday.


Stop in at Casilla's in Citrus Heights if you have a chance. Grab a few fresh rolls. Have heard much about this shop from Richard and Derek. Hopefully the weather will hold. :tu


----------



## CigarGal

bobarian said:


> Stop in at Casilla's in Citrus Heights if you have a chance. Grab a few fresh rolls. Have heard much about this shop from Richard and Derek. Hopefully the weather will hold. :tu


What is Casilla's?


----------



## jjefrey

CigarGal said:


> What is Casilla's?


Casilla's is a cigar shop in Citrus Heights.

http://www.casillascigars.com/

.


----------



## tzaddi

jjefrey said:


> Casilla's is a cigar shop in Citrus Heights.
> 
> http://www.casillascigars.com/
> 
> .


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=85299

With photos.


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks for the link!!! Great Thread!!!:tu

I can't wait to check this place out!!!:ss



tzaddi said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=85299
> 
> With photos.


----------



## dwhitacre

Must be a Darrell phenomenon!!!:r



Darrell said:


> That's your favorite flavor. :r


----------



## Darrell

Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## dwhitacre

The official tours run every half hour.

Does everyone want the official tour of the Brewery or just the lite-follow-me-around version?


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> The official tours run every half hour.
> 
> Does everyone want the official tour of the Brewery or just the lite-follow-me-around version?


The lite follow me around version. :r

I ****ing hate tours. :bn


----------



## cigarwife

Darrell said:


> The lite follow me around version. :r
> 
> I ****ing hate tours. :bn


Me too!


----------



## Darrell

cigarwife said:


> Me too!


They're always so boring and SLOW. I went on a tour of Alcatraz once, that's 4 hours of my life I can never get back. :hn


----------



## cigarwife

Darrell said:


> They're always so boring and SLOW. I went on a tour of Alcatraz once, that's 4 hours of my life I can never get back. :hn


I did that too. Did you get to wear the cool head sets!?! 

Even the Jelly Belly tour sucks now unless you go on a weekday I guess. All it is is videos!!


----------



## CigarGal

Who are we following?


----------



## Joan

I remember the Tillamook factory tour being groovy. CHEESE, I LIKE CHEESE.


----------



## Ratters

dwhitacre said:


> The official tours run every half hour.
> 
> Does everyone want the official tour of the Brewery or just the lite-follow-me-around version?


Since I'm gimpy and don't drink beer I'll probably be sitting out front with a smoke.


----------



## weak_link

Ratters said:


> Since I'm gimpy and don't drink beer I'll probably be sitting out front with a smoke.


I like beer.

I like smokes.

Tough call.

:ss


----------



## Joan

*I must decline Re: Sierra Nevada Spring Break Herf - Chico, CA*

I'm pretty good at denial, but I must sadly and gracefully withdraw from the SNSBH tomorrow.

Stayed home from work today to nap and give my lungs another chance, but the coughing has become quite 'athletic'---actually a dangerous thing on a motorcycle.

Sure, I could drive the Herf Bus, but I'm just plain tuckered out. DAG!

I am quite bummed [coff coff coff, wheeeeeze, coff coff coff] however, I KNOW you people will have a great time AND there will be stories to tell of it. 
And blackmail photos. 

Your sad SOTL,
-Joan


----------



## bobarian

Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well Joan. Take care of yourself. We will miss you.


----------



## tzaddi

Rest up and stress not Joan. Soon your health will glow and herf you shall another day.


----------



## Ratters

Darn, I was looking forward to checking out your bike. Weak_link and I are both riders, in fact that's how we met. I hope you feel better. Next time. :tu


----------



## jjefrey

Rest up and feel better Joan.

Hopefully you can make the next one.


----------



## dwhitacre

Sorry to hear that you won't be joining us Joan!!!

I thought this might just be the Herf were the SOTL match the BOTL. Maybe next time?

Get well!!!


----------



## CigarGal

Bummer, Joan. I guess I will have to smoke the cigars I brought for you...get well and we will herf this summer!:tu


----------



## Darrell

Get well soon, Joan. I was really looking forward to meeting ya.


----------



## Darrell

Hey guys, sorry to back out at the last minute, but I just woke up and my head is pounding and my throat is sore. I am going back to bed, I hope you have a good HERF. Steve, I forgot to save your phone number PM, so I hope someone sees this and let's you know, I won't be needing that ride. Thanks for the invite, but I'm not feeling up too it.


----------



## jjefrey

:chkWhoo Hoo it's HERF day :chk

Sorry you won't be making it Darrell


----------



## dwhitacre

Are you ready???

Are you ready to Herf!!!???!!!

Sorry to hear we will be missing Darrell and Joan... but we may have some last minute additions???


----------



## CigarGal

We are hitting the road in 15 minutes...on our way!!


----------



## Joan

dwhitacre said:


> Are you ready???
> 
> Are you ready to Herf!!!???!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear we will be missing Darrell and Joan... but we may have some last minute additions???


Aw, poor Darrell! 
Here's to a FABULOUS HERF! :ss

(Good thing I stayed home, couldn't sleep, scared the cat with my coff-coff-coffing all night long. )

*sigh*

I'll watch for the next Norcal herf announcement!


----------



## CigarGal

Home again, home again....just got here. To all you sickies-You missed a great time. Thanks Darrell and Heather(and Moe) for your wonderful hospitality. The herf was a great idea! I hope you will all take us upo on our offer this summer for a boating party herf. June is nice up here but the water is too cold. July is unbearably hot so August will be the best time for it...check your calenders.


----------



## dwhitacre

Heather and I had a wonderful time hosting the Sierra Nevada Herf!!!

Marianne and Lynn, Nice meeting both of you!!! We had a nice time getting to know you and glad you enjoyed the Herf! Glad to hear you made it home safely!:tu

Tam, thanks for bombing my a$$ off with the Legends Humidor and Legend Sticks - pictures will be posted!!!:cb

Bob, Richard and Eric, thanks for drowning me in beverages, such as Rum, Port and Wine!!!

Marianne, Tam, Bob, Richard, Steve, Jeff, and Eric thanks for bombing, whatever was left of me, with some very nice stogies!!! I will be smoking for a long time!!!:ss

I hope you all enjoyed lunch at Sierra Nevada as much as I did!!! Especially the samplers!!! Yum!!!


----------



## tzaddi

Back in Redding, Darrell & Heather are great hosts! I might have a few photos to post tomorrow 
Everyone was so nice, it was like they liked me or something  

Mean Darrell I had oats for you but.....


----------



## Ratters

Thanks Darrell and Heather, I had a great time. Lunch was great and it was great smoking and hanging with everyone. Heather, your mom's a hoot. Thanks everyone for all the great smokes. Looking forward to the next one. :tu


----------



## jjefrey

Thanks Darrell and Heather for the great time.:tu

It was great seeing all the familiar faces as well as meeting some new.


----------



## weak_link

Thanks MYOB and Heather for being such welcoming hosts. 

I think it's safe to say a good time was had by all. 

Good food, beer, smokes and friends are hard to beat.

So, um, like, when is the next one? :ss


----------



## bobarian

Home! Thanks for hosting a great herf Darrell and Heather!:bl Ooh that reminds me....cookies. (THANKYOU!)

Thanks so much for making the drive over Marianne and Lynn. It was nice meeting a CS veteran! August sounds perfect for a mountain top herf.:tu Its too hot in the flatlands that time of year. 

It was great meeting Richard(tzaddi) as well! We may have to make the August herf a multi-event! Thanks for the tasty smokes! Practice your rolling so we can see some nice figurados at the next herf!:gn

Also, thank you to Pinoyman(Rollito) for the fantastic Cueto Salamones! We did a PPP so we could all share the experience. A truly unique smoke, amazing complexity that I have not previously experienced in a cigar. Richard and I had to delay pizza to finish the smoke!:ss:ss

Missed you D, but Heather's mom may be sending you a little something.:r:r:r

Hope you get better soon, Joan. Hope you can make one of our future NorCal herf's. If you ever get down to the Bay Area, give us a holler. If we are not herfing, we will make one up just for you. :chk


----------



## weak_link

Bob isn't kidding about that last part Joan. We're getting this 'insta-herf' thing down pretty well so just let us know.

I neglected to mention it was great to meet Marianne, Lynn, and Richard for the first times. Always nice to meet new folks.

:tu


----------



## cigarwife

Thanks for coming everyone! I had such a good time meeting all of you and just hanging out!

Sorry if my crazy mom scared you! :chk
You missed her about to pull down Tam's pants to see the rest of his tattoo!! Geez...

Can't wait to do it again! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

(pops head in,looks for pictures)


----------



## CigarGal

I took some pictures, but I am sure Richard's will be great so I will let him post first. Wow...sorry we missed Mom-she sounds like fun. 

I learned much about some new cigars and brought a few interesting things home. What a great way to spend the day. I hope to do it again soon-not sure if Lynn is ready though, but she was a trooper yesterday!


----------



## weak_link

CigarGal said:


> I took some pictures, but I am sure Richard's will be great so I will let him post first. Wow...sorry we missed Mom-she sounds like fun.
> 
> I learned much about some new cigars and brought a few interesting things home. What a great way to spend the day. I hope to do it again soon-not sure if Lynn is ready though, but she was a trooper yesterday!


Lynn gets the "A+++ Totally Cool Friend Award" for making the trip with you considering she doesn't even smoke! Now _that's_ a true pal!!!

PS// Bring on the photos!!


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> *I want to invite you t*


*Holy Crap you have a nice house Darrell!! * Sounds like you folks had a great time. I herfed with my German Shepherd yesterday. She ate corned beef while I smoked cigars.  Oh and Heather's cookies are the greatest things ever made to eat with cigars! :tu


----------



## Darrell

It looks like I really missed out. Shit happens, I woke up with a monster of a headache and sore throat, I went back to sleep and woke up at 1030 and felt fine. I think I was just exhausted, I had worked 30 hours in 2 days with about 6 hours of sleep, that will do it. Anyway, looks like it was fun. I am planning to host again in April, will keep you posted. :tu:tu


----------



## Joan

Oh man... you kids just keep rubbing it in! :tu

Haven't been sick like this in YEARS. In hindsight it was a really good idea to stay home.
Spent the last two days coffing up my heels, plus I'm getting next to NO sympathy at home...


----------



## gamayrouge

Man I had a helluva great time! I'm sorry that you couldn't make it down Joan! I hope you're feeling better though.  

MOBDarrell, Heather, Thank you so much hosting this HERF. It was a long drive but well worth it! Hope you enjoy you new little humi and the sticks!

Marianne and Lynn, It was a great pleasure meeting you ladies. It's too bad you're too far away from our impromptu herfs! I can't wait for the Herf in August, should be a blast!

Richard... What can I say? Thanks for the sticks and your generosity! I'm glad that you're "officially" a BABOTL now! (you gotta post that pic!) Thanks for the seeds too, I look forward to experimenting with them!

To everyone else, well hell, we always have a great time together, I look forward to the next herf :tu

P.s. no pics from me  i popped my memory card into the reader and there was nothing there. :bummed:


----------



## jjefrey

Where is the pics?


----------



## Ratters

jjefrey said:


> Where is the pics?


Yeah, pics?

Hey, herf my house Saturday March 29, noon or one or so on into the evening. :ss

Oh, and Duecer will be here so bring lots of strong smokes. :chk


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Yeah, pics?
> 
> Hey, herf my house Saturday March 29, noon or one or so on into the evening. :ss
> 
> Oh, and Duecer will be here so bring lots of strong smokes. :chk


Too bad I will be working. I'd have come.


----------



## dwhitacre

Here are the "Herf Host Bomb" pictures I promised:

gamayrouge sprung this on me as a host gift (Thanks Tam!)

















bobarian opened a box of Joya De Nicaragua Celebracion and passed them around. Ratters, weak_link, jjefrey, CigarGal and tzaddi likewise passed some good selections around all adding up to the selection below (Thank you!!!)









weak_link, tzaddi, and bobarian drown me with this liquid bomb (and music)

The generosity of this group of people is overwhelming!!!

Thanks so much!!!:tu

.


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> Here are the "Herf Host Bomb" pictures I promised:
> .


I don't see any pics of people! Was this a cyberherf? :ss


----------



## dwhitacre

CigarGal and tzaddi were our master photographers. I will let them tell the story in visual art!!!:tu



gnukfu said:


> I don't see any pics of people! Was this a cyberherf? :ss


----------



## tzaddi

Hey where are the GD Pics....

no pics from me  i popped my memory card into the reader and there was nothing there. :bummed:

*NO WAIT...listen....can you hear that... the sounds of pictures uploading...tick..tick...tick.*

What, you thought I could just take the files out of my camera and just use them like that? *Get to know me.* 

As we wait for the photos (that I spent the better part of the day getting ready for you) to upload let me just *run a few ideas by you...*

What do think of the idea of me posting the link to the web page where the photos will live and each and everyone of you can go there and pick out the ones you want to share and post them along with your own caption

Well..... there are 61 photos from the time I showed up at the Sierra Nevada Brewery until my departure.

Did I tell you what a great time I had, and how generous all of the brothers and sisters where and are? Did I tell you that Tam gave me one of these> *CLICK* and Bob gave me a new lighter. ? And cigars where flying everywhere. "I love you man."

Thanks everyone, from Darrell & Heather and all of the attendees, including Heather' Mom. The "Baby" even made a walk on cameo appearance as did the pooch.

So where are the GD pics man? :r


----------



## weak_link

Post the link the the album already...you are killing me. :r


----------



## jjefrey

weak_link said:


> Post the link the the album already...you are killing me. :r


:tpd:


----------



## tzaddi

*This is the other Darrell, not the mean Darrell*

*This is "Mount Tam"...triple maduro baby*

*Bob enjoys one of life's pleasures.*

*The real deal!*

*Jeff blissed out, focusing on his third eye.*

*That's right!*

*Marianne had great backup, Lynn *

*One of Heather's Saw-Wheat Treats*​
*Like that, now you give it a try.*

*>CLICK<*

Let me know if you have any trouble accessing the images.

Thanks again guys and sorry it took me soooooo long to get you these photos.


----------



## weak_link

Ratters: "I'm going to keep punching myself in the head until you give me another Triple Maduro!"


Tam: "1001, 1002, 1003..."


----------



## jjefrey

*Richard sportin his grill *​
.


----------



## jjefrey

*Richard's Herfador :dr*
​


----------



## weak_link

Rollin' with the phat platinum grill. That's how we do it in Cali yo. 
:BS


----------



## jjefrey

*In a cloud, The story of my life :r*
​


----------



## bobarian

http://imageshack.us

Kinda makes my Halliburton fell inadequate. :ss Richard must have been a Boy Scout. He definitely was prepared to herf. 165 qt herfador, Pipe case with tobacco, moka pot with preground coffee, Tommy Bahama Rum. Brother you were loaded for bear! Was a great herf guys! Thanks!:ss:ss:ss


----------



## tzaddi

jjefrey said:


> *Richard's Herfador :dr*


I took a couple of photos today before I took the "cooler" back in the house. It seemed to work out. It is just kinda scary carrying around that many cigars.

Imagine (if you will) a land where such vans roam the neighborhood in the evening before dusk playing a gentle latin jazz from a speaker mounted on the roof next to the oversized papier-mâché vitola. People would wait curbside, calling "Cigar, Cigar, Cigar!" while the roving vendor stopped and tended to their smoking needs.


----------



## tzaddi

*We toasted the men & women of the Pipe and Coffee Forum as well, representin'​*


*That's not just any Coca-Cola, that's Mexican Coke made with Sugar Cane, Rum & Cokes!*

*Moka Pot to go*
​


----------



## CigarGal

Pictures in the am, folks. I have them all loaded on photobucket, but I am too tired to do them justice. coming soon.


----------



## weak_link

What was in that coffee anyway?


----------



## CigarGal

Are we having fun yet???? Just before the rain started...


----------



## CigarGal

A job well done! Someone had to finish off the sampler.


----------



## CigarGal

Our host and hostess. Thanks for the great herf!


----------



## CigarGal

High fives all around:tu


----------



## CigarGal

I am beginning to think that we can't take Tam anywhere


----------



## CigarGal

Ah, which one to smoke first?? This one or...no this one...


----------



## CigarGal

What about Bob?


----------



## CigarGal

The whole crew(before Richard got there)


----------



## tzaddi

Reminds me of this emoticon.:hc :hc :hc

Nice work 



weak_link said:


> What was in that coffee anyway?


----------



## tzaddi

CigarGal said:


> The whole crew(before Richard got there)


Marianne a great collection of photos. It looks like a few people's expressions changed after having to wait for my arrival.


----------



## Darrell

jjefrey said:


> *Richard sportin his grill *​
> .


Richard is as crazy looking as I imagined. Hehehehehe. :tu


----------



## tzaddi

Going Crazy for sure. Do you want me to mail these oats to you?

I want to state, that I would truly enjoy a visit from any of my new friends. This is a great time of year to walk about or just sit back and watch the birds and deer. We can have a fire, cook something, drink something, smoke, play music. Plenty of room and guest facilities. Overnighters allowed, ample parking.

And until the burn season concludes we can always burn stuff.


----------



## dwhitacre

Great pictures Richard and Marianne!!!:tu

Thank you!!!


----------



## gnukfu

Great pics folks! Now I have faces to with the names that I didn't have faces to go with the names before! :tu Looks like a great time!!


----------



## Deucer

I hate you guys. I can't believe I missed this.


----------



## jjefrey

Deucer said:


> I hate you guys. I can't believe I missed this.


Hopefully you can make it to the next one.

.


----------



## Deucer

jjefrey said:


> Hopefully you can make it to the next one.
> 
> .


Unfortunately I'm out for Darrell's next month too, but I've heard about another one in the works...


----------



## bobarian

Deucer said:


> Unfortunately I'm out for Darrell's next month too, but I've heard about another one in the works...


Ratter's(Steve) place in Fairfield. March 29th. :tu


----------



## Joan

Yeeeehaaaaaaa! What a handsome crew! :tu Excellent pics! I can FEEL the laughter and the fun!


----------



## Deucer

bobarian said:


> Ratter's(Steve) place in Fairfield. March 29th. :tu


That's what I"M talking about! :ss

Finally a HERF I can make!


----------



## dwhitacre

I might make it too!!!

I hope I get to Herf with you again!!!:tu



Deucer said:


> That's what I"M talking about! :ss
> 
> Finally a HERF I can make!


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> I might make it too!!!
> 
> I hope I get to Herf with you again!!!:tu


I might also make it. I'll let you know, closer to the date. :tu


----------



## Ratters

If anyone needs my address again send me a pm.

Oh, and here's a pic of Tam's mini Triple Maduro. :ss


----------



## Joan

tzaddi said:


> Going Crazy for sure. Do you want me to mail these oats to you?
> 
> I want to state, that I would truly enjoy a visit from any of my new friends. This is a great time of year to walk about or just sit back and watch the birds and deer. We can have a fire, cook something, drink something, smoke, play music. Plenty of room and guest facilities. Overnighters allowed, ample parking.
> 
> And until the burn season concludes we can always burn stuff.


[Richard's BA fire picture here]

OOOO! Weenie roastin' time at the Tzaddi Tobacco Patch! YEEEHAAAAA!

Say, when does burning season end? I mean, as soon as this coughing is gone my fiendish plan is to climb on the two wheeled traveldor and head south, making an ash of myself across three states. Like YEAH! :ss


----------



## CigarGal

Joan said:


> [Richard's BA fire picture here]
> 
> OOOO! Weenie roastin' time at the Tzaddi Tobacco Patch! YEEEHAAAAA!
> 
> Say, when does burning season end? I mean, as soon as this coughing is gone my fiendish plan is to climb on the two wheeled traveldor and head south, making an ash of myself across three states. Like YEAH! :ss


Burning ends in May fyi. Brush, that is. We burn 'baccy all year round:ss


----------



## Darrell

It's confirmed. I will be at Steve's HERF. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Rainy day today in Sierra Nevada Town!!!

I can't wait to Herf at Steve's!!!! I hope the weather's nice!!!


----------



## jjefrey

BABOTL Sierra Nevada Herf Bomb launched today fellows.

0103 8555 7493 9188 7539

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=145092

:gn:chk

.


----------



## dwhitacre

Total Devastation!!!

BOOM!!!


----------



## Darrell

So, are we bringing food for your HERF or what Steve?


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> So, are we bringing food for your HERF or what Steve?


The dogs like very large slabs of beef! :r


----------



## Ratters

bobarian said:


> The dogs like very large slabs of beef! :r


Yes, yes they do.

BBQ has a new bottle of propane so it's good to go. Bring what ya wanna cook. :tu


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Yes, yes they do.
> 
> BBQ has a new bottle of propane so it's good to go. Bring what ya wanna cook. :tu


Will do. I'll also bring some snacks for everyone! :tu


----------



## bobarian

jjefrey said:


> BABOTL Sierra Nevada Herf Bomb launched today fellows.
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 9188 7539
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=145092
> 
> :gn:chk
> 
> .


Target destroyed!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## jjefrey

bobarian said:


> Target destroyed!:tu:tu:tu


Only he doesn't know it yet.:gn:chk


----------



## Kondour

Damn, Lovin the pictures from the herf... Looks like you all had a blast. Sorry I couldn't make it, i was called upon to make an apperance in Seattle for the weekend.
Tam, You did me proud this weekend with that triple maduro! :ss

See you all at the next one!
Derek


----------



## Ratters

That would be my house a week from tomorrow. Be there. :ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Where the heck have you been?

Missed you at the last Herf!!! Sorry you couldn't make it!!!

I had Triples for you! We all smoked a Boli in your honor (or memory)!:r



Kondour said:


> Damn, Lovin the pictures from the herf... Looks like you all had a blast. Sorry I couldn't make it, i was called upon to make an apperance in Seattle for the weekend.
> Tam, You did me proud this weekend with that triple maduro! :ss
> 
> See you all at the next one!
> Derek


----------



## Darrell

Steve, do we need a big stinky for the HERF or can MOBD stay at home?

:r

Seriously though, we need another stinky?


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> Steve, do we need a big stinky for the HERF or can MOBD stay at home?
> 
> :r
> 
> Seriously though, we need another stinky?


Steve has a one, but we usually just let the dogs eat the ashes. Best to keep them happy so they dont end up chewing your leg off. 120+ pounds of dog flesh is nothing to sneeze at!:dr


----------



## dwhitacre

Darrell said:


> Steve, do we need a big stinky for the HERF or can MOBD stay at home?
> 
> :r
> 
> Seriously though, we need another stinky?


I'm just a little stinky!!!:r You are a big stinky!!!:tg


----------



## Ratters

Yeah, I got ashtrays galore, so no problem there.

Really looking forward to Saturday, except that it means my vacation is almost over.


----------



## Darrell

Wooo, it's supposed to be 64° and cloudy. I hope that improves.


----------



## CigarGal

I am going to post this here so you all can be thinking about it. Later I will start its own thread. Looking at a weekend in August for the Lake Herf. The last weekend is out but I will leave it up to consensus at this point. Here is the plan. We will start Friday night for anyone interested in an early start w/ bbq. Some sleeping room is available and if you have a sleeping bag there is lots of floor and deck space-we even have a tent.

Saturday we can offer fishing, skiing, swimming, kayaking, even have two ATVs...more herfing and more bbq-bocce ball in the shade and again, a sleep over for those who have a long distance to go the next day.

How does it sound? We are located about 1 1/2 hr from Redding or 3 hr from Eureka so you can estimate how far you need to drive. It takes us 3 hrs to Chico, 4 hrs to Sac, 6 hrs to AT&T Park:tu

So let me know what you think.


----------



## Darrell

CigarGal said:


> I am going to post this here so you all can be thinking about it. Later I will start its own thread. Looking at a weekend in August for the Lake Herf. The last weekend is out but I will leave it up to consensus at this point. Here is the plan. We will start Friday night for anyone interested in an early start w/ bbq. Some sleeping room is available and if you have a sleeping bag there is lots of floor and deck space-we even have a tent.
> 
> Saturday we can offer fishing, skiing, swimming, kayaking, even have two ATVs...more herfing and more bbq-bocce ball in the shade and again, a sleep over for those who have a long distance to go the next day.
> 
> How does it sound? We are located about 1 1/2 hr from Redding or 3 hr from Eureka so you can estimate how far you need to drive. It takes us 3 hrs to Chico, 4 hrs to Sac, 6 hrs to AT&T Park:tu
> 
> So let me know what you think.


I think that sounds like a blast. :tu:tu


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> I think that sounds like a blast. :tu:tu


:tpd::tpd::tpd: Sound awesome!


----------



## tzaddi

CigarGal said:


> So let me know what you think.


I think it would be fabulous. :tu I will be watching the Record Searchlight for upcoming events. 

With your approval perhaps some Grindstoners might be interested. It could be historic, no doubt.


----------



## CigarGal

tzaddi said:


> I think it would be fabulous. :tu I will be watching the Record Searchlight for upcoming events.
> 
> With your approval perhaps some Grindstoners might be interested. It could be historic, no doubt.


Let's see what sort of response we get from forum members. We can only accomodate so many and I want to give CS members first stab at it.


----------



## weak_link

I'd be interested also. If my dirt bike doesn't sell by then can I bring it along to harass the atv's? :hn


----------



## jjefrey

I'm interested in this as well. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## dwhitacre

CigarGal said:


> Let's see what sort of response we get from forum members. We can only accomodate so many and I want to give CS members first stab at it.


You have me and Heather interested!!!:tu


----------



## weak_link

dwhitacre said:


> You have me and Heather interested!!!:tu


All right ladies and germs, who's in for Ratters on Saturday?

1. Steve
2. Eric
3. Bob
4. YOU!


----------



## Darrell

weak_link said:


> All right ladies and germs, who's in for Ratters on Saturday?
> 
> 1. Steve
> 2. Eric
> 3. Bob
> 4. YOU!


Count Mean D in, as long as nothing crazy happens. I need Steve's address, can someone PM it to me, please?


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> All right ladies and germs, who's in for Ratters on Saturday?
> 
> 1. Steve
> 2. Eric
> 3. Bob
> 4. Darrell
> 5. MOBD (probably without Heather)


----------



## weak_link

dwhitacre said:


> weak_link said:
> 
> 
> 
> All right ladies and germs, who's in for Ratters on Saturday?
> 
> 1. Steve
> 2. Eric
> 3. Bob
> 4. Darrell
> 5. MOBD (probably without Heather)
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Sweet dude!!!!!
> 
> You just saved me on shipping. Muhahahahahah..../:mn
Click to expand...


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> 5. MOBD (probably without Heather)


Your name is OLD BALLS, not MOBD. :bn


----------



## Ratters

I think Darrell's tired of being the nice guy and it stands for Mean Old Bastard Darrell. 

I think Jeffrey should be coming. And Andrew too, since he's the whole reason I set this thing up. I sent a pm to Derek but haven't heard back. Jakeypoo will be here, and I invited Danny but he's a maybe.

Hey, could someone bring ice?

Danke


----------



## bobarian

Ratters said:


> I think Darrell's tired of being the nice guy and it stands for Mean Old Bastard Darrell.
> 
> I think Jeffrey should be coming. And Andrew too, since he's the whole reason I set this thing up. I sent a pm to Derek but haven't heard back. Jakeypoo will be here, and I invited Danny but he's a maybe.
> 
> Hey, could someone bring ice?
> 
> Danke


I got the ice. Bringing Potato/Mac salad too. And Coke Zero:tu


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> I got the ice. Bringing Potato/Mac salad too. And Coke Zero:tu


I will bring some chips and stuff.


----------



## jjefrey

All right ladies and germs, who's in for Ratters on Saturday?

1. Steve
2. Eric
3. Bob
4. Darrell
5. MOBD (probably without Heather)
6. Jeff ( won't be able to stay to long)


----------



## jjefrey

Are we showing up at the usual 12 or 1?


----------



## Ratters

If you won't be able to stay long, show up at 12 Jeff.

Oh yeah, Eric's buddy Brandon is coming as well. :ss


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> If you won't be able to stay long, show up at 12 Jeff.
> 
> Oh yeah, Eric's buddy Brandon is coming as well. :ss


Eric has friends?


----------



## bobarian

I dont think I like Brandon. J/K:r

Dont forget to bring your sticks for the troops guys. There is a 28bottle wine cooler going home with someone.:ss


----------



## jjefrey

Is Tam coming?

Are we BBQ'n?

might be rain tomorrow.


----------



## Ratters

Yep, bbq will be running.

There isn't going to be any rain.

No word from Tam.


----------



## weak_link

Brandon is a total noob cigar smoker so go easy on him guys. Nice guy, loves scotch, motorcycles and firearms. Not at the same time I might add.

I'm going to give him stuff like a 5 vegas gold, maybe a 5 Vegas A box press if he does two. He won't be over until dinner-ish or something so I don't think we need to worry about him going green. Then again... :r


----------



## dwhitacre

Change of plans! Maybe?

Heather is helping her Mom move tonight and tomorrow. I'm in Chico with Mr. Fussy Pants. Depending how things go I may end up not coming down for the Herf. 

I just thought I should say something now so someone can bring the Big Stinky (I refer to my namesake - AKA Mean Darrell) since I may not be there.:r 

I'll post when I know for sure!


----------



## bobarian

dwhitacre said:


> I'm in Chico with Mr. Fussy Pants.


Is that your older son???:r No worries bro. Hope you can make it, but first things first. Not to worry there will be plenty of Stinky there!:ss


----------



## dwhitacre

bobarian said:


> Is that your older son???:r No worries bro. Hope you can make it, but first things first. Not to worry there will be plenty of Stinky there!:ss


No the older one is Mr. Smarty Pants.

It doesn't look like I'm Herfing at Ratters Man!

I was hoping to bring a couple of fivers for the raffle and something for a bomb! Good luck to the winner of the VinoTemp!!!:tu

Smoke one for me, please!:ss


----------



## bobarian

dwhitacre said:


> No the older one is Mr. Smarty Pants.
> 
> It doesn't look like I'm Herfing at Ratters Man!
> 
> I was hoping to bring a couple of fivers for the raffle and something for a bomb! Good luck to the winner of the VinoTemp!!!:tu
> 
> Smoke one for me, please!:ss


You are in for two entries in the raffle. I didnt say you had to be present to win. 
We have selected some targets for our next bombing run. We will discuss tomorrow and advise if you have a target. :chk


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> Change of plans! Maybe?
> 
> Heather is helping her Mom move tonight and tomorrow. I'm in Chico with Mr. Fussy Pants. Depending how things go I may end up not coming down for the Herf.
> 
> I just thought I should say something now so someone can bring the Big Stinky (I refer to my namesake - AKA Mean Darrell) since I may not be there.:r
> 
> I'll post when I know for sure!


I don't believe it! There is no way Jacob fusses (based on the pics I have seen) :r.

Have a great time folks! :ss


----------



## bobarian

ITS HERFIN TIME!


----------



## weak_link

It's FINALLY Saturday! Wooo-freeekin'-hoooooo!!!!
:bl:cb:ss:chk


----------



## tzaddi

Herf on my Brothers! I am planning a mini herf tomorrow with a few locals around the fire pit. I will be thinking of you fine fellows and invoke the herfing powers of BABOTL if I may. Have a Herftastic time in Herfendale.


----------



## CigarGal

Have a great herf guys...smoke a birthday cigar for me. Tomorrow I smoke my annual Parti Lusi. Wish you all could be here. Damn I wish I had a whole box of 98 Parti Lusi's to share with ya...smoke on, Brothers!!


----------



## weak_link

CigarGal said:


> Have a great herf guys...smoke a birthday cigar for me. Tomorrow I smoke my annual Parti Lusi. Wish you all could be here. Damn I wish I had a whole box of 98 Parti Lusi's to share with ya...smoke on, Brothers!!


Happy Birthday SOTL!! With a box like that I'm sure it'll be a good 'un. Enjoy your weekend, hope you get a chance to push pause on life and just let the good times roll.
:tu:ss:bl


----------



## Ratters

CigarGal said:


> Have a great herf guys...smoke a birthday cigar for me. Tomorrow I smoke my annual Parti Lusi. Wish you all could be here. Damn I wish I had a whole box of 98 Parti Lusi's to share with ya...smoke on, Brothers!!


Happy birthday Marianne. :tu :bl:ss


----------



## Darrell

weak_link said:


> Happy Birthday SOTL!! With a box like that I'm sure it'll be a good 'un. Enjoy your weekend, hope you get a chance to push pause on life and just let the good times roll.
> :tu:ss:bl


:tpd:

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## jjefrey

:bl*HAPPY BIRTHDAY:bl*​


----------



## Darrell

Sorry guys, some stuff came up and I have to back out. I will see you on the 12th at Casa Mean D.


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> Sorry guys, some stuff came up and I have to back out. I will see you on the 12th at Casa Mean D.


:r:bn:r:mn:r


----------



## gnukfu

Happy Birthday Marianne!!! :bl

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## dwhitacre

:blHappy Birthday Marianne!!!:bl


----------



## tzaddi

​


----------



## CigarGal

You could have used a filter and made me look younger....


----------



## tzaddi

CigarGal said:


> You could have used a filter and made me look younger....


I have done such things for others before without their permission thinking it was a good thing but soon learned not to unless asked. Would you like a makeover for your birthday?

On second thought don't deny the beauty that has come from the years of living, learning & traveling life's path.


----------



## pinoyman

tzaddi said:


> I have done such things for others before without their permission thinking it was a good thing but soon learned not to unless asked. Would you like a makeover for your birthday?
> 
> On second thought *don't deny the beauty that has come from the years of living, learning & traveling life's path. *




Thought for the day! I like it.

Happy Birthday Marianne!:bl:ss:tu


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> :r:bn:r:mn:r


I am setting at my desk at work, if that gives you any idea of "something coming up".


----------



## CigarGal

Thanks for the good wishes and have fun tonight.


----------



## jjefrey

I'm home, sorry I had to cut out early again guys.

It was great to see some new faces today. The BABOTL appear to be growing:tu.

Thanks Steve for hosting.



.


----------



## weak_link

Another great herf BABOTL style. Thanks for BBQ'ing guys- it was meat heaven today...yumyum!

I think Brandon is going to slide down the slope in no time. :r


----------



## Ratters

Yep, great time as usual. Thanks to Jeff, Brandon, and Jake for all the yummy meat products. It was great meeting Grant. :tu Can't wait till next time. :ss


----------



## bobarian

Happy Birthday Marianne:bl:bl:bl We smoke a few for you today!:tu Great herf guys! Thanks Steve. Congrats to groogs! Not a bad first herf! Thanks for all the donations guys! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Happy Birthday CG:bl


----------



## jjefrey

So who won the vinotemp?

I'm sure it was fixed since the drawing was held *after* I left.:r:bn

.


----------



## Ratters

Grant did. Beginners luck. :ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Did anyone take pictures at Ratters'?


----------



## bobarian

Yup, Groogs went home with the Vino. We got a bunch of smokes that I am going to send off to DWharmsway again as his gang has burned through the first bunch we sent them. Pictures??? :r:r:r Bro we herf so often, we forget to take pics. :dr But we had a bunch of new guys in addition to Groogs(Grant). Oscar and his friend. Jake And Brandon. I think they were mostly bikers from the BARF board. We gave them all a good push down the slope!:tu


----------

